# Skype on CM9 issue



## acidlung (Mar 21, 2012)

CM9 is truly a beautiful piece of work and transforms the TouchPad into a vastly more usable tablet. It is really amazing how few bugs I have run into. I can't thank the devs enough for their hard work.

Anyway, I was wondering if anybody has succeeded in getting Skype to work on CM9. I can get as far as making and even receiving calls, but as soon as I go to pick up the call, I am disconnected. Skype reports that the call failed.

Any workarounds or is this a known issue with CM9?


----------



## micheal9009 (Jan 19, 2012)

Microphone and camera do not work yet. It disconnects because it can't detect either.

Wait ~ 2 weeks


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

micheal9009 said:


> Microphone and camera does not work yet. It disconnects because it can't detect either.
> 
> Wait ~ 2 weeks


Where did you get the 2 weeks from? This has been an issue since day 1 of ics on the tp. HP has yet to release the drivers for it and the chances of it working until they do are pretty slim unless dalingrin can use a similar driver.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

acidlung said:


> CM9 is truly a beautiful piece of work and transforms the TouchPad into a vastly more usable tablet. It is really amazing how few bugs I have run into. I can't thank the devs enough for their hard work.
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if anybody has succeeded in getting Skype to work on CM9. I can get as far as making and even receiving calls, but as soon as I go to pick up the call, I am disconnected. Skype reports that the call failed.
> 
> Any workarounds or is this a known issue with CM9?


Did you read the pinned bug thread? It says that camera and mic do not currently work.


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

2 weeks is the standard answer given when you are not suppose to ask the question!


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

noseph said:


> 2 weeks is the standard answer given when you are not suppose to ask the question!


Realized this after I posted.


----------



## acidlung (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for your definitive answers. It is difficult to figure out from the sticky that "mic and cam don't work" and "Skype is not yet 100%" (both paraphrased) translates to "Skype disconnects after call is connected". I much appreciate the community taking the time to set me straight and linking the effect back to the cause. I shall now wait patiently for the mic to work before trying out Skype again. Just two weeks, right, then I can bump this







?

The fact that Skype is even running at all this early in alpha is a real testament to the solid code within the CM community. I rooted a Viewsonic G-Tab with a CM Honeycomb *beta* about 7 or 8 months ago and although it rarely crashes and is fairly usable, there are a huge number of unimplemented features that are basic to operation. I cannot believe how far along the TouchPad alpha is. After getting Swype rebuilt and running, this is easily my daily driver tablet.


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

If Skype is a required feature for you in Android then you could try the XRON series of roms that are based in CM7 (Gingerbread) The mic and camera are confirmed working in that rom.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1321335


----------



## leftovermagic (Sep 13, 2011)

Or just boot WebOS for now

Sent from my touchpad via tapatalk


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

acidlung said:


> Thanks for your definitive answers. It is difficult to figure out from the sticky that "mic and cam don't work" and "Skype is not yet 100%" (both paraphrased) translates to "Skype disconnects after call is connected".


Well being as skype requires both camera and mic to work properly and neither of those work it makes sense that the app won't work. We probably won't have camera and mic for a while because HP hasn't released the drivers. WebOS has skype built into it though so you can always just boot there if you need it.


----------

